

Can Google Stop the Brain Drain? - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/03/can-google-stop.html

======
Elfan
From a Student's Guide to Startups back in 2006:

"Speaking of cool places to work, there is of course Google. But I notice
something slightly frightening about Google: zero startups come out of there.
In that respect it's a black hole. People seem to like working at Google too
much to leave. So if you hope to start a startup one day, the evidence so far
suggests you shouldn't work there."

------
xirium
No.

From the article: He says most Googlers' options vest under four- or five-year
plans

Google floated in Aug 2004. Here's looking forward to Aug 2008. That may be
why Quaero recently got US$306 million investment (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=136759> ) and why SearchMe recently got
US$31 million from Sequoia ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134291> ).
The latter is quite telling.

